# Lake Maggiore



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We have 4/5 days to spare on our way home from Turkey and would like to spend them around Lake Maggiore in the third week in April.

Can anybody recommend a small quiet site on the lake side, within walking distance of a village where we can eat out. 

Also any info on doing a tour of the lake. I can't search the forum as I can only manage about 30 minutes at a time due to a eye sight problem.

Any info will be most appreciated.

Don


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Don,

Try the campsites next to Fabiola, about 7km north of Stressa. All three campsites are great and on the edge of the lake. Its ashort walk to Fabiola, with 4/5 restrauants which are fairly cheap. All of them are in the Acsi book at 16 euros. There are three of them, all under trees with good facilities. I can't get at my Acsi book at the moment as it is at home. Contact me if you want more info. Good bus services to Verbania or Stressa with boat trips and both places are very attractive with loads of history.

Ned


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Don_Madge said:


> We have 4/5 days to spare on our way home from Turkey and would like to spend them around Lake Maggiore in the third week in April.
> 
> Can anybody recommend a small quiet site on the lake side, within walking distance of a village where we can eat out.
> 
> ...


Hi Don

I know you're looking at Lago Maggiore, but I thought this site on Lago Isao might also fit the bill - Campeggio Riva di san Pietro, Via Battista Cristine, 25064 Marone (Brescia) N45â�°43'53.05" E10â�°05'37.6". We stayed there a couple of years ago, it's only a short walk from the town and right on the lakeside.

Have a pleasant trip home - see you at Peterborough?
Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Don,
There is a no frills free sosta at Verbania close to the town and a nice pay sosta at Cannobio (probably about €15 or thereabouts now),both are in the database but can't do a link as i'm on my kindle.

Have a safe trip back through Greece, at least you haven't got a German Motorhome :lol:

Pete


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

ned said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> Try the campsites next to Fabiola, about 7km north of Stressa. All three campsites are great and on the edge of the lake. Its ashort walk to Fabiola, with 4/5 restrauants which are fairly cheap. All of them are in the  at 16 euros. There are three of them, all under trees with good facilities. I can't get at my <a href=http://www.outdoorbits.com/acsi-campingcard-uk-2012-p-2118.html>ACSI Book [MHF Link] at the moment as it is at home. Contact me if you want more info. Good bus services to Verbania or Stressa with boat trips and both places are very attractive with loads of history.
> 
> Ned


Hello Ned

Is that Feriolo north of Stresa? as can't find Fabiola

Thanks


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The Sosta at Cannobio gets my vote. Its set back from the main town but a fairly easy walk to the town and the lake.

http://motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2991

Cannobio is a fabulous place and one of the nicest we have found on the lake. Ascona a few miles north of Cannobio still on Maggiore but in Switzerland is lovely as well.

There are two campsites on the beach at Cannobio which might be ok in April (may even be ACSI I dont know) but I wouldnt stay on them in mid summer, typical italian campsites. Overcrowded and over priced.

Don. IF you have time less than an hours drive from Stressa on Maggiore in the next valley is Lake Orta. A real hidden gem and in my opinion possibly the prettiest lake in northern Italy. In the main town "Orta" three quarters of the way down the eastern side on the top of the hill over looking the town next to the Sacra Monte (which is will worth a visit) there is actually a free sosta. Very quiet but not much to write home about but the town and island below is stunning. There is also another free sosta very high up on the other side of the lake but the drive up is very very narrow in places through some of the villages and quite steep. We went up on the bike but I imagine someone as well travelled as you will have done much worse!

The views from the church up on the western side are awsome.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Italy*

Hi veevee,
Hi, Yes I can't seem to get the hang of the small keys on my kindle.

Sorry...................... Ned


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Italy*



ned said:


> Hi veevee,
> Hi, Yes I can't seem to get the hang of the small keys on my kindle.
> 
> Sorry...................... Ned


No, thank you for the info.

Your enthusiasm for the place was infectious so I was disappointed not to find it.

I have a teacher for a wife who she puts me right when I make frequent mistakes.

Thanks


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Don, hope you had a good winter in Turkey, and enjoy Lago Maggiore on the way home.
Personally always liked Baveno; good for ferries to the islands, eating out, and quite pretty. There is a lakeside campsite there, but can't remember the name of it.  
saluti,
eddied


----------

